# Audio System Burn-In CD?



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi Group - 
I thought this might be a good place to post this query. I'm looking for an audio CD to burn in some new equipment, cables, and speakers. Any audiophiles out there with a recommendation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

A friend has one that he downloaded. Unfortunately, he can't remember the name and the CD is now in Vegas.

A quick check on Amazon turned up this:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000015AL/104-4403063-5314367?v=glance

also might check this: http://www.graniteaudio.com/phono/page7.html


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

OK. So ..... what's a burn-in CD do? As a non-audiophile, I've never heard of such a thing, and a quick Google search yielded little information. :dunno: 

Thanks.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

cronimi said:


> OK. So ..... what's a burn-in CD do? As a non-audiophile, I've never heard of such a thing, and a quick Google search yielded little information. :dunno:
> 
> Thanks.


These devices, CD's and other electronics, when played through your amp, speakers, and even just patch cables and speaker cables, put a series of tones/voltages through that exercise the frequency range of said device. Apparently by doing this you improve the sound quality, imaging, bass response, etc of the device.

I have done alot more research on the topic since posting my original message. It seems the audiophile community somewhat consideres the CD's to be snake oil kinds of things, but I did find a small piece of hardware that has received high praise from the community.

http://www.hagtech.com/frykleaner.html

I read about this device in an article related to DH Labs Silversonic interconnects. The guy used the device to burn-in his new cables. I have a set of these that were burned in by the manufacturer and have recently purchased another 2 sets to complete my SACD upgrade and I want them to all be burned in. I'm not sure I'm up for the assembly of the kit, or shelling out $130 for the fullly boxed FryKleaner.

I guess I'll see how much of a production I'm up for. I suppose I could play Rap through my system for a week straight like I did when I got the new speakers. My cat hated having to listen to that all day while I was at work!


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> It seems the audiophile community somewhat consideres the CD's to be snake oil kinds of things


The entire topic of "burn in" is snake oil, especially when referring to the electronics and interconnects/wires. The thought that "molecules rearrange themselves" over time (an actual, and frequent, claim) may be true in some sense (i.e. magnetism), but the audibility of such changes is doubtful, at best. For speakers and other mechanical devices, I can believe there is some change in the tonal quality, but I really don't think it's much. The more likely explanation is psychoacoustics - you learn to like what you have.

Just play your music when you listen to it. If there are any improvements, you'll get there just the same as you would by burning in the system.

Here's a great example of the crap that is tossed around. In this case, from one of many audiophile magazines.

"Burning in audio gear is one of the most important tasks reviewers undertake as only when the "gear" is broken in, burnt in, cooked, toasted, etc, can reviewers render a valid evaluation. Of course, the same applies to other users, customers and retailers. The burn in process, though known to most people who work in the electronics business, *isn't based on solid scientific data to help us determine the length of time or when a new component is, in fact, fully burned in. *However, it is relatively well known that the process deals with various issues, such as mechanical, thermo-mechanical and, of course, electrical elements. "

Bold face added by me. If there were a change, it would be measurable using scientific methods. To believe otherwise is akin to believing in the Tooth Fairy or the Easter Bunny. "But my ears hear it!" Yeah, your ears also hear the sound coming from between your two stereo speakers, what's your point?

Here's another winner:

"The ABC's of Cable Burn-In To better understand how cable burn-in affects the music you hear, it may be helpful to think of each frequency traveling through a conductor as a different trail or path through a forest. If you are traveling through the woods for the first time, and no trail exists, you going will be fraught with difficulty as you encounter rocks, thick bushes and dense forest. However, as you travel the same paths over and over, your going gets easier and easier. This is why cables seem to gain performance over time, and can actually lose performance or burn-in if they are not used in your system for long periods or when cables are bent or tightly coiled. Idle time and bending of any cable can effect the internal crystal structure of the conductors just as time allows growth to cover your path in a forest"

Poor little electrons lost their way! That's the explanation, no map!

Cheers,
Bill


----------

